
Leaning on the Stars to Make Sense of the World - mkempe
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/24/nyregion/astrology-horoscope-writing.html
======
mkempe
The widespread belief in astrology, and the respectful tone of this NYT piece,
are evidence that we don't live in a truly modern, reasonable society. We're
surrounded by superstitious fools.

My lesson from such an article: The scientific, technological, artistic, and
social achievements of the last few centuries are a frail exception -- they
could promptly be toppled by irrational people, who remain a majority.

